# Einzelplatzanwendung mit JDBC und JSP



## siba (29. Dez 2004)

Hallo!

Besteht die Möglichkeit  mit JDBC und JSP eine Einzelplatzanwendung zu programmieren, so dass der user (der keine Ahnung hat) in der Lage ist eine Anwendung lokal als Einzelplatzversion zu installieren. 

Danke!

ibs


----------



## abollm (29. Dez 2004)

Was meinst du denn damit genau (Einzelplatzanwendung ... Einzelplatzversion installieren)?


----------



## siba (29. Dez 2004)

Ich möchte eine Webanwendung entwickeln, die nicht nur online, sondern auch offline laufen soll und die so einfach wie Word oder Excel installiert werden soll! Ist dies genug Erklärung? Es soll eine Lernsoftware werden, die z.B. auch die Möglichkeit hat Vokabeln abzufragen!

ibs


----------



## DP (29. Dez 2004)

da gibt es so einige möglichkeiten. hängt halt vom verwendeten installer ab. 

schau dir z.b. mal die installationsroutine von jprofiler an - der installiert einen tomcat und eine datenbank im absoluten silent-mode...

für die db würde ich hypersonic nehmen, kein "echtes" rdbms ausrollen...


----------



## siba (29. Dez 2004)

Hört sich gut an, wo finde ich jprofiler?


----------



## DP (29. Dez 2004)

bei google


----------



## Bleiglanz (30. Dez 2004)

> Ich möchte eine Webanwendung entwickeln, die nicht nur online,


dafür gibts ne spezielle Variante "embedded Tomcat", ob das aber sinnvoll ist halte ich nicht für ausgemacht
am einfachsten nimmst du den ganzen CATALINA ordner mit dazu und schreibst entsprechende server.xml und start/stop Skripten etc. für den "lokalen" Aufruf


----------

